# stone faced cinderblock



## zeggate (Oct 23, 2007)

I am in St albans new york and I am trying tofind stone faced cinderblock. I am running into stone walls, no pun intended. Any advice?


----------



## mudmixer (Oct 23, 2007)

You wil not find the old "rock face" concrete block that were used for old basements at a reasonable price. One choice is find an old building in the area.

I assume you are adding on and trying to match the existing.

Those old block are only made in one or two areas and the price is high ($4.0 - $10.00) plus freight IF they match your pattern.

The new, colored architectural rock face block are much cheaper, but will not match.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Oct 24, 2007)

Anybody got a picture of the Stonefaced blocks, I have never seen them up here. The closest thing is splitfaced block or is that what you all are talking about.  Just curious


----------



## mudmixer (Oct 26, 2007)

The old units were manufactured on equipment that was made from about 1910 until 1935. Some of the old equipment was used in very few locations until about 1950 even though it was technologically obsolete.

The block were for 8" or 12" (more common) walls. The units had a molded rock face. The units were 16", 18" or 24" long and 6" or 8" high. They had 2" to 3" thick face shells and 3 cores and were very, very heavy.

Some of the old equipment was saved and operated as a hobby or to supply units for historical renovations at a high price (plus freight for an 80# block).


----------



## edgepicker (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi just a thought, if you can't find the rock faced cinder block why not try cut river rock it is real  stone veneer and can be applied to cinder blocks.
Regards 
Edgepicker


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 1, 2008)

In Kenya they have hand hewn limestone blocks. They look very similar to the old 'stone faced' but are actually solid limestone. Heavy!
Glenn


----------

